# too early?



## shep419 (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm a third shifter, was thinking about hittin the woods in the a.m. anyone think it's too early or 
might I get lucky?


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

What part of the state you in?Im in SW and just saw my first Forsythia blooming so thats a good sign.


----------



## buckeye john (Apr 16, 2013)

I just saw a pic of a Small Black from Green county !


----------



## madharp58 (Mar 20, 2013)

Heard of little Grey's in Madison county. Not by me or documented but pretty reliable source....


----------



## shep419 (Apr 4, 2015)

Huron county north central probably 35 mins south of cedar point.btw I'm loving this forum
very informative.


----------

